# How often to feed fire bellied toads ???



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi a month ago i got 4 fire bellied toads , In a 45 litre set up with live moss ,resting spot, floating cork ,live water plants looks really nice i should get a pic up :blush: but i was just wondering is it ok to feed 2 mealworms to each every 3 days ??? thanks 
let me know if u want photos :no1:


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

Mealworms arent the best food item to use,but would be ok to add to a varied diet occassionaly
check out the various care sheets online, eg this one
Amphibian Care >> Fire-bellied Toad (Bombina orientalis)


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

morg said:


> Mealworms arent the best food item to use,but would be ok to add to a varied diet occassionaly
> check out the various care sheets online, eg this one
> Amphibian Care >> Fire-bellied Toad (Bombina orientalis)


O ok i started off with tiny crickets they seemed to like them but they kept jumping into the water and drowning , and then u know they rot fast , meal worms are also dipped in powdered calcium :whistling2: so thsi should deffo help , plus they arnt hard to catch for the toads : victory: 
Thankyou very much will check that out , do you have any ???


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

also this one
Marc Staniszewski's Bombina FAQ

yes i keep bombina, but keep in a mainly terrestrial set up with large water bowl[ which they love to sit in semi submerged for long periods of time], that way the crickets, woodlice, worms etc can live in the substrate-moss-live plants etc untill eaten


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

morg said:


> also this one
> Marc Staniszewski's Bombina FAQ
> 
> yes i keep bombina, but keep in a mainly terrestrial set up with large water bowl[ which they love to sit in semi submerged for long periods of time], that way the crickets, woodlice, worms etc can live in the substrate-moss-live plants etc untill eaten


Thats brilliant , and how oftern should i feed them as i have been the last month (before i ran outta small crickets :lol2 and started them on mealworms 2 weeks ago ??? Its been 2 each every 3 days , so cute to watch them hunt and grab them and salp it with there legs , bless :flrt:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

You will be surprised at what they will fit in their mouths, but I feed my two every three days...I put in about 12 cricks...dusted.

I found by using a feeding rock every time I feed the cricks dont have a chance to make it into the water as the toads sit and watch the hole :lol2:


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

ilovetoads2 said:


> You will be surprised at what they will fit in their mouths, but I feed my two every three days...I put in about 12 cricks...dusted.
> 
> I found by using a feeding rock every time I feed the cricks dont have a chance to make it into the water as the toads sit and watch the hole :lol2:


*Sorry whats a feeding rock ?? well i have a 3rd of my tank grounded and the rest with about 9 inchs of water with a filter on it , i just put them on the side where they sit , and i agree a whole mealwork is huge compared to them :lol2:* any more tips ???


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Exo Terra and probably others have a design that looks like a rock, it splits in half, you can put your calcium dust in it then add cricks, close, and put in tank before removing plug. The crickets are then able to find their way out and it makes less mess with the dust. The reason this works for mine is that they have little land but very quickly learn that crickets come out of the rock and will sit and wait for them. 

Have a look on any website (I think I got mine from livefoods). But make sure you have one rock for every tank so not to spread anything about. :no1:


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

ilovetoads2 said:


> Exo Terra and probably others have a design that looks like a rock, it splits in half, you can put your calcium dust in it then add cricks, close, and put in tank before removing plug. The crickets are then able to find their way out and it makes less mess with the dust. The reason this works for mine is that they have little land but very quickly learn that crickets come out of the rock and will sit and wait for them.
> 
> Have a look on any website (I think I got mine from livefoods). But make sure you have one rock for every tank so not to spread anything about. :no1:


_*That sounds exellent , i just bag a few tiny bitta dust ,shake ,then take out and pop on the land :lol2: do you have a pic of ur set up ?? i havent yet taken 1 been busy with tommorow , have 2 more snakes coming , a corn and a milk snake , so excited :mf_dribble:*_


----------

